# Robin Sage



## Rabid Badger (May 2, 2011)

For Charlotte and nearby residents:

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/05/01/2263046/revolt-at-fort-bragg-relax-its.html



> *Revolt at Fort Bragg? Relax, it's only a test*
> 
> *Special Forces students undergo a mock two-week war that's filled with ambushes and explosions.
> *





Don't shoot the troops. It's a training exercise.


----------



## DA SWO (May 2, 2011)

So, do you tell the Students that Bin Laden is dead? or wait until RS ends?


----------



## Viper1 (May 2, 2011)

I got a couple of bros out there now.  Good hunting!  Free Pineland!


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2011)

What, after all this time they still have to warn people?   Wow....  50 years and it still has to be broadcast...


----------



## 18C4V (May 2, 2011)

x SF med said:


> What, after all this time they still have to warn people? Wow.... 50 years and it still has to be broadcast...



I'm pretty sure it's because of the Robin Sage accident that happened over nine years ago.


----------



## policemedic (May 3, 2011)

18C4V said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because of the Robin Sage accident that happened over nine years ago.



Just looked that up.

I can see how an incident like that would lead to a greater emphasis on notifying everyone and their dog.

Damn shame.


----------



## gvegas88 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah they seem pretty vigilant about getting the word out now. I live many counties away and still our local news made announcements and posted an FYI type article on their news site.


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2011)

18C4V said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because of the Robin Sage accident that happened over nine years ago.


 
Probably...  although accidents have been happening in Pineland since "the beginning of the resistance"  and the cops want real American dollars for their bribes...  I guess because the Don is so devalued.

I wonder if that Cache of C-rats (8 cases) my recon team buried during RS is still there?  I don't remember the 8-digit but it was on the PN mapsheet...


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

SOWT said:


> So, do you tell the Students that Bin Laden is dead? or wait until RS ends?



I found out about Tiananmen Square 3 days after the fact, that was just during basic training.



x SF med said:


> Probably... although accidents have been happening in Pineland since "the beginning of the resistance" and the cops want real American dollars for their bribes... I guess because the Don is so devalued.
> 
> I wonder if that Cache of C-rats (8 cases) my recon team buried during RS is still there? I don't remember the 8-digit but it was on the PN mapsheet...



That would be funny as hell to find.


----------



## Centermass (May 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> What, after all this time they still have to warn people? Wow.... 50 years and it still has to be broadcast...



The incident in question took place in Moore County, east of Cabarrus, Rowan and Union Counties. Those residents in Troy adjacent Uwharrie (Montgomery County) are probably more SA than anyone, having been through it God knows how many iterations. Stanly County being the closest to Troy, is probably more in the know than the rest.

My buddies in both Union and Cabarrus have been given a heads up to just throw the doughnuts in the opposite direction of their vehicles in order to make a clean getaway.....


----------



## 18C4V (May 7, 2011)

That was my Robin Sage Class, I knew both of the soldiers and the story (from one point of view) since the guy who survived was my 18C classmate. There's a guy from PS.Com who was heading or knew about the 15-6.


----------

